
A Call for Responsible Steam User Reviews in 2016 - Sainth
http://www.indiegamegirl.com/steam-user-reviews/
======
J_Darnley
Are people supposed write an extensive in-depth review for everything they
rate? Surely you wouldn't want the plebs buying games to put you out of a job.

If someone's honest opinion is "disappointed, not worth $18" then who are you
to say that they shouldn't leave that comment and rating? If you don't like
the text perhaps you should ask Steam to allow rating without a comment. I
think you would still complain that a bad rating might cause bad sales. Does
it ever occur to you that the game is just bad?

You aren't going to get me to spend more money by trying to make me think of
the team that made it. You claim that isn't your intent but I think it clearly
is. You are advocating in favour of changes to get more sales.

I'll wait years and pick the gems from among the rubbish for a pittance.

